# My Betta boys.



## Sherlock23 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've been meaning to post some pictures of my boys. I have two young Half moon's. One is named Rossco, he's black and blue and then Rusty G. he's umm a light color it's kinda hard for me to tell but he's tail reddish & white.

Here's Rossco







He's in a small 2 or 3 gallon tank at the moment but I'm in the process of getting a divider and switching him over to the 20 gallon tank I have. 
Here's Rusty G. flaring up at himself :shock:







he's in the 20 gallon. We weren't prepared for a big tank(I had meant to get a 10 gallon not 20 but thats what happens when you have your dad chooses and he's in a hurry:lol So the bottom is not fully covered with the rocks. We don't like the gravel cause it gets stuck in our sink and it isn't fun to clean.

I did have a red half-moon betta name Andy but he passed away and i still don't know why 
I'm kinda new to owning betta fish by my self.:-? but yea heres my boys.


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

o I just love rossco!!! He's beautiful! Rusty is gorgeous as well... At least yer dad got a bigger tank rather then a smaller one.... Are you gonna divide the 20gal 2 ways or more?


----------



## Sherlock23 (Oct 27, 2011)

BellasMomma said:


> o I just love rossco!!! He's beautiful! Rusty is gorgeous as well... At least yer dad got a bigger tank rather then a smaller one.... Are you gonna divide the 20gal 2 ways or more?


Thats true. Reason why Rossco in a small tank is cause my mom needed a safer tank for her betta. Well I don't think so just two ways for my boys to be happy. and thanks. I thought he was a black betta fish(thats what i was kinda looking for) but I'm glad to have him.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Beautiful Bettas, Mariss!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lovely bettas! The nice thing with a 20g tank is that you can cycle it and then not have to worry about cleaning the substrate/gravel any more.


----------



## Sherlock23 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks guys  just found out I got a few days of work so I should be able to transfere Rossco over Saturday with the divider! 
Btw what are those vacuums called that help clean out 20 gallon tanks? And how much would they be?


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

they are called gravel vacuums I got mine at petsmart for $10


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Both are beautiful boys.. I LOVE Rusty!!


----------



## NflLover101 (Oct 30, 2011)

Pretty boys  
I wonder where u got the name Rusty :


----------



## Sherlock23 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmmm I don't know a very dear friend on mine told me to name him rusty :


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Rossco is simply beautiful...if you find him missing, he found his way into my aquarium. -evil laughter- Just kidding...seriously though, beautiful fish!

I'm jealous of your 20 gallon...wish I could fit a tank that size in my room!


----------



## Sherlock23 (Oct 27, 2011)

Badjer said:


> Rossco is simply beautiful...if you find him missing, he found his way into my aquarium. -evil laughter- Just kidding...seriously though, beautiful fish!
> 
> I'm jealous of your 20 gallon...wish I could fit a tank that size in my room!


Aha ok thanks for the warming :-D I know I had to bring him home when I saw him at petsmart. I've alaways wanted a dark color betta fish. Haha I have a table for it and it takes up most the table. Thanks y'all for the comments on em' 
Good news! Should be able to move Rossco into the 20 gallon tomorrow night after I get home frame my dads!!!! Eep!! Pray everything goes well! Rossco keeps getting big and so does Rusty g.!


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

cool! Hope everything goes well! Can't wait to see pics of them in their mansion!


----------



## heathbar (Oct 27, 2011)

Rossco is stunning! What a great Petsmart find.


----------



## Sherlock23 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well the transfers went alright. Rossco had some stress strips( I think xD but there gone ) but he's alright now but he's trying to figure out how to get through the divider and that's kinda freaking me :/. Rusty ain't to thrilled about it but he's not being a pain. Rossco the one being a pain about it. :/


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

They'll settle down after a few days of adjustment. You can put plants in front of the divider (if you haven't already) to try and cut down on the visibility.


----------



## Sherlock23 (Oct 27, 2011)

Badjer said:


> They'll settle down after a few days of adjustment. You can put plants in front of the divider (if you haven't already) to try and cut down on the visibility.


I have a small plant blocking one side and a frog blocking the other and then a little tunnel blocking on Rusty g side. Maybe by Tuesday I can get some tall plants. I was kinda rushing threw petsmart :


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

I can't wait to see some pics of your 20 gallon!!! ^.^


----------



## NflLover101 (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree clara !


----------



## Sherlock23 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hopefully I'll be taking pix of Rossco in he's tank. The divider didn't work Rossco got to Rusty side they didn't kill each other they really didn't fight. Rossco would terrorize Rusty though so I removed Rusty and got him into the other tank.


----------



## Sherlock23 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here some new pictures of them and also to add to the family, Rusty and Rossco have a little sister. Her Name is Amelia. 







Rusty G. A.k.A Houdini.Rusty G. Came up with a trick, he can dig himself under the rocks and plant and come out alive. I have never seen a betta fish ever do that! 







Here's Rossco V.







this is Amelia M. She is my new little girl, she was 99 cents at petsmart and i couldn't pass her up. I am working on trying to get the 20 gallon tank divde again. The other divider failed and my fish (well Rossco he's a bully but i know it's nature) was being a bully to Rusty G. So yea.


----------



## RoyalBlueDarling (Nov 17, 2011)

Sherlock23 said:


> I've been meaning to post some pictures of my boys. I have two young Half moon's. One is named Rossco, he's black and blue and then Rusty G. he's umm a light color it's kinda hard for me to tell but he's tail reddish & white.
> 
> Here's Rossco
> 
> ...


Rossco is stunning. Love him. The blue looks like neon.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

They're so beautiful!!!! And Rossco is as pretty as ever that dashing young fish. :


----------



## Sherlock23 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've been trying to get Rossco to flare up, he's fin's have gotten so much fuller and beautiful! Thank you everybody ^_^


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

He's sooooo pretty I just can't say it enough!!! XD


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Beautiful guys! Rusty looks to be a copper


----------



## Sherlock23 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you everybody. I got a pic of Rossco flaring up so I'll post it Monday. ^_^


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Goody! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Sherlock23 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here The picture. Sorry I'm a day late. My tank dividers came so i was getting that set up and I was going crazy with it:shock: But since I have two in and my snail has the other side at the moment they are doing very well not trying to get threw.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

AUGH!!!!!!!!!! He's so pretty!!!!!  I LOOOVE his dorsal fin! It's so big and blue! And look at that beard! :O I can't get Peach to show me his beard. :


----------



## Sherlock23 (Oct 27, 2011)

TielBird101 said:


> AUGH!!!!!!!!!! He's so pretty!!!!!  I LOOOVE his dorsal fin! It's so big and blue! And look at that beard! :O I can't get Peach to show me his beard. :


 Thanks ^_^ Rusty I can get him to flare sometimes if i flash a light at him. xD I don't do it often! but thanks ya'll ^_^ 

But Rossco a.k.a Hot head got threw the first divider but thankfully Rusty on the other side of the tank. I think I know how Rossco is getting through:evil: grr. He's a Hot Head cause he will litilary flip if he sees another fish in the tank or near him. Rusty could care less really Rossco just goes insane:redoh:


----------



## Mart2289 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like Roscco tried to eat his tail.....?


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Peach has started "eating" his tail. : The little buggar! XD


----------



## Sherlock23 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mart2289 said:


> Looks like Roscco tried to eat his tail.....?


It's actually looked like that since i've had him so idk:|


----------

